# Good vibes my way tomorrow please



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Have a safe trip, I'll be thinking of you, what a great thing to do.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Bless you for doing this. I will keep you in my thoughts tomorrow. Be careful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, be careful and we'll be sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Are any of these 91 going to dvgrr delaware valley golden ret. res- from your last thread?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Drive carefully. The dogs need you!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Be careful! Ill be thinking of you!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

AndyFarmer said:


> Are any of these 91 going to dvgrr delaware valley golden ret. res- from your last thread?


No, dvgrr only takes purebred and they only had golden mixes in this transport.
beth


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tomorrow could be a very bad day for traveling here, Beth. Do be extra careful! 

Good vibes coming your way from me all day tomorrow


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh do be careful Beth! I do hope that the weather is not too bad for driving in. I want to see pics!!! Sending you hugs and prayers for a safe trip.


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

Warm, positive thoughts! Tons of them coming your way!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope all goes well. Be careful driving and I hope the dogs all stay safe while being transported.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

is he going to be a foster or a fixture?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Take care Beth....will be thinking of you....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Be careful and have a great trip


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Good vibes coming yr way for a safe trip!!.


----------



## laylasparents (Dec 18, 2008)

Have a safe trip!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Well, we made it there and back. on the pensy turnpike we saw 6 different accidents involving suv's and an ambulance at one of them. everywhere people were spun around and facing the wrong direction. When we got off in the allentown area we found the pick-up place and were the 2nd car. my dh (of course) had to have breakfast at the diner nearby, then we went back to the pick-up area. one by one the cars came in and the truck was over an hour late because of the weather, it was blizzarding at times and there was at least 1/2 inch of snow when we got there. There were at least 20-30 cars there to pick up the doggies. on the truck there were 91 dogs and 6 cats. it was so emotional for me when they opened the back of the truck all the dogs starting crying and barking and I started crying for the saved dogs and for the ones we couldn't save. (i don't know if i'll ever not be emotional) all the dogs were so happy to be on leashes and be out of the crates. the puppies were SO ADORABLE AND EVERYONE OOHED AND AWED with each puppy taken off. boy could you tell we were dog lovers. I got the one dog that our rescue was taking, a golden-gsd mix named titus, and lifted him into the car. the whole 2 hours back he could only have been closer if he crawled into my skin!!!!!! He was such a sweetie and a love bug. We dropped him off with the foster family and now my dogs are going nuts smelling the strange dog smell. If I ever learn to post pictures (i hope to do that today) i will post the pics of the whole ordeal. I cannot believe why they surrendered titus. because he chewed (what 6 month old puppy doesn't?) and he HERDED the families children. what a good protective dog, and for that he was surrendered. THEIR LOSS.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you made it back safely. I went to a transport once and I posted a slideshow on this forum. It was an emotional day for me.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad your trip was safe and THANK YOU for helping transport these fur-kids!! As Hooch would say, You done good


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad you made it back safely!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bless you.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't wait for a picture of Titus. GSD and GR, my two favorite dogs, what a great mixture.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So glad you made the trip safely. Thank you for being part of Titus's rescue.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness you are back home safe and all those animals are safe. Titus sounds like a wonderful dog and a great addition for anyone that gets him. I cried reading about the truck, can just imagine all the animals crying thank you thank you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad all went well. I, too, would love to see the pictures. I can just imagine how emotional that would be. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a bittersweet meeting that must have been: happy tears for all those souls rescued, and tears of sadness for all those not saved. Thank you for helping Titus find his forever home.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

I was thinking about you today and all those pups making that long haul. I am so glad that you made it there and back safely Beth. Oh my gosh I bet that was emotional. I am so glad that Titus is now in his forever home. If you need help posting the pics just give me a call or send me the pics and I will post them for you. Hugs....Barbara


----------

